# Chartering in St Pete/Tampa area



## Joe1924 (Nov 24, 2009)

Will be in Orlando the first week in Feb and am interesting in a one day bareboat charter in a day sailor or small 26-35' yacht in the St. Pete or Tampa area. Have many years of sailing New England waters and currently own 35' Catalina.

Would appreciate any suggestions or pointers.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I have chartered with Sailing Florida (Florida Sailboat Charters) in the past and was very satisfied with the boats, service, price, etc.


----------

